# Keith Bacon, Maritime Artist



## hotspur52 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been trying to contact Keith for some time in order to give him a new commission but have failed miserably. All Google, Facebook etc. links as well as the business card information he gave me before, have drawn a blank with phone numbers etc. not resulting in a ring tone. 

Does anyone have any idea what has happened to him or indeed if he is still with us?

Would appreciate any news you may have.

Thanks


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Has not posted on own website since 2011 and isn't on members list of RSMA,don't know if he was a member anyway.

geoff


----------



## Joycey (5 mo ago)

hotspur52 said:


> I have been trying to contact Keith for some time in order to give him a new commission but have failed miserably. All Google, Facebook etc. links as well as the business card information he gave me before, have drawn a blank with phone numbers etc. not resulting in a ring tone.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what has happened to him or indeed if he is still with us?
> 
> ...


I have a signed print of Operation Neptune drawn By Keith G Bacon. Anyone interested I can show copy photos?


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)




----------

